# Getting from Croke Park to Heuston after rugby on Saturday?



## Bluebean (20 Nov 2008)

Hi, 
I can't seem to figure it out from Dublin Bus website, or from Croke Park website.  Probably because I'm fairly clueless when it comes to Dublin geography.

I need to get from Croke Park to Heuston Station using public transport (any of the 3 options, or combinations thereof)after the Ireland v Argentina game on Saturday.

Could someone please be good enough to help me out?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gallogly (20 Nov 2008)

You could take the luas to Connolly and then its a nice stroll up.


----------



## Mighty Mouse (20 Nov 2008)

Bluebean said:


> Hi,
> I can't seem to figure it out from Dublin Bus website, or from Croke Park website. Probably because I'm fairly clueless when it comes to Dublin geography.
> 
> I need to get from Croke Park to Heuston Station using public transport (any of the 3 options, or combinations thereof)after the Ireland v Argentina game on Saturday.
> ...


 
Walk from stadium to Connolly Stn. - Approx 10-12 minutes, then take luas direct to Heuston stn. - Approx 20 minutes.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Nov 2008)

Best bet is to catch the LUAS, I'd say, walking from Croke Park to Amiens St. or thereabouts? Then again, may be wrong as I'm officially a culchie now ....


----------



## Guest128 (20 Nov 2008)

I would walk back to O'Connell bridge onto the southside quays the and get the 92 from just beside the Londis on the corner of Westmoreland St and the quays. The 92 goes directly to Heuston Station. Or you can get the LUAS from abbey st (just off OConnell St) straight to Heuston as well.


----------



## Guest128 (20 Nov 2008)

Ignore the following:


gallogly said:


> You could take the luas to Connolly and then its a nice stroll up.




He is going the opposite way, from Croker to Heuston....


----------



## Bluebean (20 Nov 2008)

Ok, so Luas from Connolly to Heuston seems prob easiest option - and its about a 15 minute walk at average pace to get from stadium to Connolly? Thanks.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Nov 2008)

yeah walking back to connolly is best bet - you could try and get train from drumcondra down or buses but after the match it will be bedlam so walking is your best option, check here for directions

luas probably handiest, when you're buying your train fare ask for a city centre add-on this will cover you for luas or the 90/92 from heuston into town, makes it easier than having to queue to buy a luas ticket or having correct change for bus


----------



## St. Bernard (20 Nov 2008)

Is the Luas stopping at Connolly or are they still working. It was only stopping at Abbey street for a while?


----------



## chrisboy (20 Nov 2008)

St. Bernard said:


> Is the Luas stopping at Connolly or are they still working. It was only stopping at Abbey street for a while?



Back to normal...


----------



## jrewing (20 Nov 2008)

Be aware that getting the Luas after a match at Croker can take you 30-40 mins. Last time I tried there was a 200m long queue to the Abbey St station. 

Just something to be aware of if you have a tight connection to your train.


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Nov 2008)

jrewing said:


> Be aware that getting the Luas after a match at Croker can take you 30-40 mins. Last time I tried there was a 200m long queue to the Abbey St station.
> 
> Just something to be aware of if you have a tight connection to your train.


 
I was going to post along these lines too.
I think Flanders advice in his post above is best - but be prepared for a long walk from Croker!


----------



## Pee (20 Nov 2008)

Last Saturday there was no crowd control at Abbey St, for other matches I've seen crowd control at both Connolly and Abbey St so I'm not sure have they abandoned the idea of queues or was it an oversight. 

If you dont get on in Connolly then you may as well do what Flanders recommends about the 92 bus as all the LUAS will be jammers at the other stops.


----------



## W200 (20 Nov 2008)

Is the idea of walking ruled out ?. It is approx 3 miles from Heuston to Croke Park mainly along the north circular road. At average pace of 4mph you should make it well inside the hour. This may be quicker than waiting around for buses, trams etc.
Pardon me if I am asuming too much here as you may be unable to do this for many reasons.
Have a good day on Sat and safe travelling.


----------



## Bluebean (21 Nov 2008)

I should have mentioned that I will be picking up a (fairly) large bag from Jury's hotel before I leave. I plan on leaving the game 15 mins before the end - would it be possible for me to get a taxi from Jury's hotel to Connolly station at that time?  Or can taxis get anywhere near that are during match time?


----------



## Guest128 (21 Nov 2008)

I'm not sure, but for GAA anyway you wouldnt have a hope of getting a taxi down to the hotel....why dont you ring the cab company and ask? Or ring Jurys and ask them?


----------



## Bluebean (22 Nov 2008)

changed plans - left 10 mins before end of game, legged it back to hotel to pick up bag.
Walked from hotel down to Dorset street, flagged a taxi within 3 mins, straight to Heuston for 8 euro, I'm in Heuston now 
Only thing is I've another hour before my train.....guess I'll just have to go have a pint eh?  What can one do....

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## oldtimer (22 Nov 2008)

After all that, you watched the boring part and missed whatever excitment was there in the last ten minutes - and now you have an hour to spare!


----------

